# Sergeant Sean Renfro



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Sean Renfro*
Jefferson County Sheriff's Office, Colorado

End of Watch: Saturday, January 3, 2015
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 15 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Incident Date:* 1/3/2015
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Sergeant Sean Renfro was struck and killed by a vehicle while directing traffic at an accident scene on Highway 285, at Doubleheader Ranch Road, near Aspen Park at approximately 2:40 pm.

Sergeant Renfro, who was off-duty, had stopped to assist at the scene of a previous crash when his vehicle was also struck as the result of icy and snowy conditions. He remained on scene and was assisting Colorado State Patrol troopers by directing traffic as they worked the accident.

As he directed traffic around the accident scene an SUV lost control, crossed over the center line, and struck Sergeant Renfro, a bystander, and one of the vehicles involved in the second crash. A trooper was also injured by flying debris.

Sergeant Renfro had served with the Jefferson County Sheriff's Office for 15 years. He is survived by his wife and four children.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Ted Mink
Jefferson County Sheriff's Office
200 Jefferson County Pkwy
Golden, CO 80401

Phone: (303) 277-0211

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22323-sergeant-sean-renfro#ixzz3NsQ8pcAC


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I was so happy this morning when I didn't see a new face on ODMP. That didn't last.


----------

